# steering wheel shake



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

hi guy, i have been having a problem since i bought my used 05 gto a year ago with the steering wheel shaking under downshifts and just normal driving at 60 mph or so. I just took it last week and they replaced the rack with a new one , they told me it was redesigned.... Before this i rotated the tires 17's and then bought some stock 18's with the original potenza's on them and still had the shake so i took it in. I have GMPP and only 22,00 rounds on it? Any suggestions or bulletins that anyone knows about? I am sure others have had this problem? they also realigned it.. On my stock 17's with original bfgs i noticed wear on the insides of the rears?? 
would appreciate any help thx 
Aaron


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did the shaking stop with the new rack and allignment?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

no, the Chevy Mech said that we would start there. He looked up all bulletins and found nothing regarding this , but one on clunks as he printed those out for me. I had him look up the part number for the 06 gto and they are different , there was a bulletin for those but just covered if they were leaking.... I got a call today saying they want to put 4 new tires on which is fine, but the end result is that it is gonna eat these tires like it did the last 2 sets!!! I asked him if there was a clearence for the bottom of the strut tower to the tires and he said no?? As far as the alignment he said it was off a little but nothing to do what it was doing... stumped as i see a lot of other posts with the shimey/shake and eating tires but no fix?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Take a look at the tie rod ends, they have been known to go kaput.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

ok i will , i do believe the new rack came with new ones...... i will ask the dealer Thx


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

worn front and rear caster bushes and strut tops are common 
maybe check them out


----------



## Mavrick (May 1, 2010)

Hey i was wondering if you ended up finding out what the problem was. I have that same problem on my 04 goat. It doesn't effect anything but it is annoying.


----------



## 77transamnut (May 13, 2010)

*Camber on rear wheels*

I have an 04 GTO that I just bought last week. I am having a problem with a shake and vibration at 55 to 65MPH. I took it to a local tire shop to have the tires balanced, when they had it in the air they brougth me out and showed me the tires, the rears were eatin up on the inside and the fronts has some chop to them and also some inside wear. The suggested a 4 wheel alignment. they put it on the rack and it was out all the way around. They had to put a camber kit on the right front and got everything else with in spec's but the camber on the rear on both sides was off and they did no know how to go about it to correct it. Any one got any answers??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

77transamnut said:


> I have an 04 GTO that I just bought last week. I am having a problem with a shake and vibration at 55 to 65MPH. I took it to a local tire shop to have the tires balanced, when they had it in the air they brougth me out and showed me the tires, the rears were eatin up on the inside and the fronts has some chop to them and also some inside wear. The suggested a 4 wheel alignment. they put it on the rack and it was out all the way around. They had to put a camber kit on the right front and got everything else with in spec's but the camber on the rear on both sides was off and *they did no know how to go about it to correct it. *Any one got any answers??


First off consider taking it to a place that has top notch techs. I am amazed at some who buy a car like this and when it comes to maintenance take it to a low end place or a place where they have no idea how to properly service a car like this. Be it as it may......

The constant adjusting of negative camber on the front is compensating for a strut problem. You can only adjust the - camber so much, in the meantime the issue may not be corrected and could be being masked NOT addressed, the result, premature tire wear. Did they notice groves in the tires? Did they notice shiny spots on the strut? Did they look at the strut bushings? Do they know the proper height of the strut bushings? Do they know to what degree the struts are leaning, if they are not tilted towards the motor? How much clearance is there between the tires and the strut?

Did they measure your ride height in the rear? Do they know HOW to properly measure the ride height? Chances are you are sagging in the rear which is causing the inside of your tires to wear. Rotating the tires will get you uneven tire wear on all tires. 

Did they check your tire rod ends? How bout your braking system? 

Does the place that worked on your car have service manuals for this car? If they don't why is the car there? How can they refer to a manual to address problems? Them being an alignment place and NOT knowing how to correct your issues tells me they have no experience on a car like this. When all else fails and you cannot find a reputable shop......there is a former Pontiac dealer near you.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

77transamnut said:


> I have an 04 GTO that I just bought last week. I am having a problem with a shake and vibration at 55 to 65MPH. I took it to a local tire shop to have the tires balanced, when they had it in the air they brougth me out and showed me the tires, the rears were eatin up on the inside and the fronts has some chop to them and also some inside wear. The suggested a 4 wheel alignment. they put it on the rack and it was out all the way around. They had to put a camber kit on the right front and got everything else with in spec's but the camber on the rear on both sides was off and they did no know how to go about it to correct it. Any one got any answers??


Rear camber is non-adjustable. It can be adjusted with ecentric bushings but is only needed if car is lowered past 3/4"

Take a gander at this thread: http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

Mavrick said:


> Hey i was wondering if you ended up finding out what the problem was. I have that same problem on my 04 goat. It doesn't effect anything but it is annoying.


Yeah they finally found the problem after the steering rack and alignment , i ordered 4 new tires and it stopped the steering wheel from shaking, except under braking so they then turned all the rotors and its perfect !!! Hope that helps


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If that fixed it I'm wondering if you really needed the steering rack.....


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I dont think so , but i was under GMPP so they did it any ways, there was an update to the rack from 05-06 fyi


----------



## Mavrick (May 1, 2010)

aarons1k said:


> Yeah they finally found the problem after the steering rack and alignment , i ordered 4 new tires and it stopped the steering wheel from shaking, except under braking so they then turned all the rotors and its perfect !!! Hope that helps


I was having that same problem. I actually ended up getting new brakes and it fixed the problem completely.


----------

